# Car Insurance



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

How much is car insurance in Abu Dhabi.
Say for a 2010 Range Rover
I just tried an "Instant Quote" on AXA but it needed more info and wanted me to fill in a separate form.
Just a rough idea, say for 200,000AED car

Cheers

Geoff


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Very roughly its about 5% of the cars insured value for a 4x4, (at least for mine which is 10 yrs old)
rgds
Kev


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have two cars (2 and 7 years old; SUV and sedan respectively), and the insurance premium is about 2-3% of the declared value.


----------



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

yes, mine was approx. 2.5% with Zurich


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

5% would be about the highest rate, covering fully comprehensive with agency repairs and replacement vehicle. Lower prices are possible if you drop these (and for a 2010 model agency repairs are unlikely). Go for non-agency repairs or even 3rd party only and you can pay a lot less.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I would like to add that I have comprehensive insurance on both my cars, but agency repairs for only the new one


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We just got quoted 2% of car value for fully comprehensive with a well known European insurer - so definitely pays to shop around.
We found Axa good on cheaper, low performance vehicles - but not very competitive on more expensive vehicles with higher performance.
Cheers
Steve


----------

